# The pigeon with one eye - need help



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

About a month ago one of the pigeons in my feral flock appeared one morning with a terrible injury to his face/head.
It looks like he has been pecked severely and the poor thing has lost an eye

I have been trying to catch him nearly everyday since and I am having no luck.
Ive even had a man who has years of experince with pigeons come and try to help me a few mornings but still no luck.

The pigeon visits me every morning without fail along with quite a big flock,manages to grab what he can and then flys off,occasinaly will return in the afternoon.
The fact that it has a regular food source is what is probably kept him alive all this time because with one eye he would not do so well if he had to forage.
I am also worried about infection although it has been about a month and some of the blood that stained his head has almost gone but the eye area still looks bad.
I really admire the courage of this bird it has such a zest for life and has some amazing fast reactions considering he only has one eye.
I suppose just having one eye has made him really weary and survival mode has kicked in.
He's defense mechanism is to sit on a wall which is about 10feet ( so can not reach him there ) and waits for the other pigeons to fly down and start feeding,
then he will dart around the edge of the flock, pick up what seeds he can see and then fly back to the wall and then repeat his actions till he has had enough seed.

Some mornings I dont even attempt to catch him so as to let him a least get a chance to feed with no stress of me hovering round.
I have tried lots of different ways to catch him and the only way i have not tried is with a net.
I have not got a net and I would not know which type was sutiable let alone how to use it.

I know if I dont catch him soon and get him some help, get his 
injury looked at and a home where he could live the rest of his life protected and cared for he will perish.

If anyone in the UK London area could help me catch and rescue this pigeon please reply.

Any advice/help much appreciated,Thank You.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I had a similar situation a few years ago with a badly injured pigeon on a ledge, I couldn't reach him and thought he wouldn't last the night. He survived, but still evaded me so had to go into the city at 5 am to feed him for a couple of weeks. After that he was fine.

Have you tried contacting London Wildlife Protection? They might be able to send someone if there is a regular time at which he turns up for food.

07909795064 and 07947475147


----------



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Feefo,
I am already in contact with The London Wildlife Protection people,they are the ones who introduced me to a man who has been round to help me a few times.
The pigeon has always turned up but we have not been able to capture him.
We where able to rescue a few other pigeons that needed help but not one eye as I now call him.
I know they are allways very busy with rescuing birds as I have helped them out a few times ,taking pigeons to them.
I will be speaking to them again soon so will ask for some further help advice.
I thought I would also try these boards to get some more feedback.
I will keep trying and one day I may get lucky!
I dread not seeing him one morning as I will think something terrible has happened,he's such a character I wish I could just help the poor thing.


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

I caught the same pigeon 3 times (although he was my pigeon, he refused to return) using a basic laundry-basket-and-spoon-on-a-string trap when he came to eat with the sparrows. This would probably not work to catch the pigeon like the one you have described, though. You said it also comes in the afternoon? It is worth trying this when there is a smaller group of pigeons. Set it up a few days before you plan to try it but it is vital that it does not fall down and startle the pigeons. Everyday, put more and more of the seed under the trap until it is only under the trap. By this time the pigeons will be comfortable around it.

Whatever the method, I hope you catch this poor pigeon!


----------

